# Tributes, Pauls, & Batteries



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I wonder what it is about the Tribute that seems to attract 'Pauls'?
Seems to be an inordinate number of us on this site. Maybe we all go for the sexy appearance, as did our wives?? :lol: 
Has anyone determined the length of run necessary, say per fortnight, to keep one's battery charged? (I am talking vans here-any length of run would knacker me)
I have been doing about 8/10 miles but note it is not sounding very powerful on the last start.
Apart from that it hasn't really moved much over the last 2 months.
It will be going up to Shepton next Friday, which will hopefully sort it out.
Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi,i take mine a 10 mile run up the A38 once a fortnight ,more for the brakes and running gear than the battery, that can be done by just running it up on the drive,blows all the water off it too.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I was once told by an AA man that it takes about 7 to 8 miles of driving to fully recharge the battery power used to start the engine. So, personally, I'd be trying to take it a bit longer than 10 miles, if having to recharge engine and leisure battery.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi if you are not running it enough it will depelte your charge over a few days/weeks(little by little)especialy in the cold as this takes a lot of life from your battery.Is it not possible to charge it over night at home?
terry


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Paul
I don't know about the tribby battery as mine has a day out at last once a week but I have a 68 MGB stored up for the winter, well every winter for the last 26 years. I found short runs to keep it going caused more problems than they solved with condensation building up in the engine and exhaust and the batteries only lasting a short time before going dead and needing replacing.

Through experience I now disconnect the battery and charge it with a charger every 6-8 weeks (24 hour charge) and do not run the car until spring.

This of cause means that any alarm that may be fitted is inactive but it does not have one in my case. 

I would try Paul if possible to run it for 3/4 of an hour at least as your 10 mile run will be charging your leisure batt as well so sharing the charge if you see what I mean.

Does the hook up charge the van battery as well ? it would be good if it did.

Cheers Paul


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

forgot to mension ,ours has a solar panel so no probs with half the juice going to the lesuire batteries. 8O


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I think I will start taking the MH along when I take the battery for a run as after 10 miles I am finding it getting a bit heavy   

Bill

keep smiling :lol: :lol:


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*tribute batteries*

We had our van out for a run today, first time since 17th December. It started fine, the only thing we noticed was that the mileage figure on the dashboard kept flashing in and out, the time wasn't flashing. It was very annoying and distracting.

When we arrived at our destination, about 30 miles away, dropped off our rotovator for fixing, started the van again, the flashing had stopped.

We wondered if this flashing was to do with the battery. On the other hand, I suppose we should look up the instruction book!

Has no one been tempted to buy a flood damaged motor home from Simpson Salvage website? Not cheap and think of the poor sods down the line who may buy one which has been sold on?

JAcobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*Battery*

Hi all
Many thanks for comments and advice.
I think I will invest in a decent battery charger, but have still not decided if I should disconnect the battery whilst charging. I have seen conflicting comments, all from qualified experts I believe, on various web pages.
Disconnecting the battery means losing all presets, and re-coding the radio (If I can find the code), so would definitely prefer not to.
I notice no one has come in with any comments on 650's question as to wether elec hook up has any benefits for the main battery. I assume not but expert advice could confirm?
Will be toddling up to Shepton on Friday, to recharge both our batteries (mine and the van), so will hopefully see a few 'Factors' there.
Toodle-oo
Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*Flashing dash*

Sorry Jacobite-forgot to mention that the flashing mileage occurred on our van too.
Only the once I think, and like you after the van was stopped and restarted it went back to normal.
Bit of a mystery as I don't think our battery was low at that time.
Many months ago now, so will hope it was a one-time gremlin.
Regards
Paul


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*batteries on Tributes*

Hello Paul (Oldenstar)

Thanks for that. We have always felt that if we have had the electricity connected up to the leisure battery that the vehicle battery seems better.

On enquiring with our previous van, we were told that this doesn't make any difference to the vehicle battery, they are charged when the vehicle is moving so must be connected in some way.

Although our 660 is kept under cover, we feel the van could do with a heat when not being used so will have the electricity connected occasionally.

Regards,
Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi oldenstar,

I am no expert but have always been told to disconnect a vehicle battery whilst charging it, I think the charger can damage the alternator or so I was told. Even on the old MG whilst stood pulls some current from the battery which speeds up its discharge ( smiths clock and the alternator are across it) so on the modern van I guess there is stuff taking current aswell. I found that as I was taking the battery off to charge it I may as well leave it off, that way it seems to last longer before having to be replaced. I think in the first 10 years I had 3 new batteries and I have only had 2 in the last 16.

The only preset I can think of will be the radio, if you can find the code things should be ok, saying all that you will be selling it in spring anyway!

Cheers
Paul


----------

